# Saw a Chi at Wal-Mart



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I saw a lady carrying a Chi into Wal-Mart. I love Chi's so I see them everywhere :coolwink: Anyways, I was talking to the lady and she said she'd just gotten the dog and it was 2 pounds. The dog was at least 5-6 pounds because it was bigger than my Daisy so no way was it a 2 pound 10 week old. I've heard of breeders saying pups are older than they are (so they look smaller) but never saying they were younger. This lady totally got ripped off because she said she paid $600 for the pup and expects it to weigh 3-4 pounds full grown. She's in for a surprise when she goes to the vet because her "puppy" is probably about 2 years old and weighs 5-6 pounds. The dog has already lost the puppy-look in the face if you know what I mean. She was a pretty little girl though and I tried to educate her Momma on doggie food- she was buying Alpo.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh geez!!!! HA HA. That poor lady! I know exactly what you mean though, I've had people with a Chi that is WAY bigger than Brody tell me that theirs weighs 3 pounds and I'm thinking "I DON'T THINK SO!" HA HA. Some people just don't get it. 

Can't believe that they sold her an adult dog as a puppy though? Crazy! 

Ugh, Alpo. Sheesh. Glad she met you though.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hahaha...I just have to shake my head and laugh.


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

I may be a bit behind here, but what exactly is Alpo?


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Electrocutionist said:


> I may be a bit behind here, but what exactly is Alpo?


Alpo is a low-quality dog food marketed in the US.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

hahahahaha! Get used to it! That's the way of "The Chi World." Everyone has a 2 and 3 lb. Chi, didn't you know it?? :lol: Even if he/she clearly weighs 5 to 6 lbs., it still "looks" 2 lbs. to “them.” :lol: Gotta love it! I always just smile and nod, because it does no good at all to try to educate. In fact it makes most angry and defensive. I haven't figured out what the deal is with Chi owners and size/weight. I was chatting with a lady in the vets office last week when I had mine in for HW tests, she also had a Chi, and a Yorkie. The very first thing she asked me was what did my Chi's weigh. I said, "well, we'll see in just a few minutes, cause they always weigh them before anything they do." She said, "yeah, mine weighs 3 lbs., she is 22 weeks old, so she's done growing." :lol: We were back to back on the scale, and her 22 week old 3 lb. Chi weighed 5.5 lbs. :lol: She picked the pup up, and sat at the back side of the waiting area, and didn't say anything else. That always cracks me up! I never ever say to anyone, “Oh how cute, how much does he/she weigh?” That is the oddest thing to me, but such a popular question regarding the Chi. I mean really, it doesn’t take a brain surgeon to look at the Chi and get a ball park estimate of the weight, and especially when you have one/some of your own. 

I guess I’m a hard butt. I don’t feel bad for people that get Chi’s, but don’t educate themselves first. The info. is out there, all they have to do is look for it.


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

LDMomma said:


> Alpo is a low-quality dog food marketed in the US.


Ah, no wonder I haven't seen it then.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

TLI said:


> hahahahaha! Get used to it! That's the way of "The Chi World." Everyone has a 2 and 3 lb. Chi, didn't you know it?? :lol: Even if he/she clearly weighs 5 to 6 lbs., it still "looks" 2 lbs. to “them.” :lol: Gotta love it! I always just smile and nod, because it does no good at all to try to educate. In fact it makes most angry and defensive. I haven't figured out what the deal is with Chi owners and size/weight. I was chatting with a lady in the vets office last week when I had mine in for HW tests, she also had a Chi, and a Yorkie. The very first thing she asked me was what did my Chi's weigh. I said, "well, we'll see in just a few minutes, cause they always weigh them before anything they do." She said, "yeah, mine weighs 3 lbs., she is 22 weeks old, so she's done growing." :lol: We were back to back on the scale, and her 22 week old 3 lb. Chi weighed 5.5 lbs. :lol: She picked the pup up, and sat at the back side of the waiting area, and didn't say anything else. That always cracks me up! I never ever say to anyone, “Oh how cute, how much does he/she weigh?” That is the oddest thing to me, but such a popular question regarding the Chi. I mean really, it doesn’t take a brain surgeon to look at the Chi and get a ball park estimate of the weight, and especially when you have one/some of your own.
> 
> I guess I’m a hard butt. I don’t feel bad for people that get Chi’s, but don’t educate themselves first. The info. is out there, all they have to do is look for it.


I don't know why people always ask the weight. I get it all the time. I only ask if the Chi looks exceptionally small. Like, I went to puppy play time (at PetCo) and there was a Chi that was tiny but looked like an adult in the face. I was talking to his owners and they said he was 2 years old. So, I asked how much he weighed because he was SO small. They said only 1.5 pounds he was rescued from a puppy mill and had been starved the first year of his life. Poor baby! 

Personally, I prefer a Chi at least five pounds. Daisy ranges between 4.5-5.5 pounds (I keep a close watch on her weight because she loses it quickly) but she looks so much better at 5.5 than 4.5.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a digital postal scale to weigh Venus every few days because I'm afraid of her losing or gaining weight. She has a very mild case of bilateral luxating patella so she shouldn't gain weight. She is almost always at 4 lbs 2 oz, but she can drop or gain quickly so I'm careful. Her vet says she should stay at her weight.

I had that scale for printing the right postage online and for weighing the guinea pigs that we used to have. It's important that piggies get weighed because it would be one of the first indications of possible health issues.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

qtchi said:


> I have a digital postal scale to weigh Venus every few days because I'm afraid of her losing or gaining weight. She has a very mild case of bilateral luxating patella so she shouldn't gain weight. She is almost always at 4 lbs 2 oz, but she can drop or gain quickly so I'm careful. Her vet says she should stay at her weight.
> 
> I had that scale for printing the right postage online and for weighing the guinea pigs that we used to have. It's important that piggies get weighed because it would be one of the first indications of possible health issues.



I weigh my two dogs on our Wii Fit board. The newest Wii Fit Plus game that came out last year has a Pet Stats option and you can make your pets Mii character. You have to first weigh yourself, step off the board and pick up your pet and then step back on and it subtracts the difference. It is pretty accurate too because I weighed Chloe on it when we came back after the vets and the weights were just about the same - give or take an ounce or two.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

yeah i've definitely had this experience too, from people insisting that bambam is NOT a chi becuase he is a bigger boy (8lbs) to people asking if lucy's a "teacup" chihuahua becuase she is on the smaller side (last weighed at 3.8lbs) - totally irrelevant!! they are cute dogs, who cares?? i have the best of both worlds, love them to death! but i would LOVE a cobby little chihuahua, both mine are very long and lean - and there is this little chihuahua i see at our monthly chihuahua meetups named teekee and she is a tiny 5lb cobby white chihuahua and i just want to bite her every time i see her!!!!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> oh geez!!!! HA HA. That poor lady! I know exactly what you mean though, I've had people with a Chi that is WAY bigger than Brody tell me that theirs weighs 3 pounds and I'm thinking "I DON'T THINK SO!" HA HA. Some people just don't get it.
> 
> Can't believe that they sold her an adult dog as a puppy though? Crazy!
> 
> Ugh, Alpo. Sheesh. Glad she met you though.



LOL  reminds of the time I was with AJ at the beach and a girl had a 2 month old puppy there... she told me he was going to be 3 pounds full grown! and there was AJ the same size as this 2 month old dog at double his age! LOL

I didn't say much either, I mean what can you say really?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I've had someone ask me if leila was a teacup. lol I kinda laughed to myself and said No just a regular chihuahua.


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Jan 16, 2009)

My friend has a picture of her with a Chi puppy on facebook, so I asked her if her fiancee finally caved and let her have one (he does NOT like dogs). She said no it was her friends and wasn't he so cute?! I said Yes he's very cute. She said "Yeah and he's so Tiny and he's not ever going to get any bigger!" 

I thought maybe since the dog was sleeping and in her arms I somehow misjuged the dogs age, and asked how old he is. She said "10 weeks" I then informed her "Then, he's going to grow... ALL puppies grow..." LOL she was baffled, she went with her friend to the breeders and everything and the breeder informed them that he wasn't going to get any bigger. She finally answered with "Well. Maybe he'll get fatter" And I dropped it. Judging by the size of the pup, I think he's going to be around 6lbs full grown. 

It's so wrong of the breeders to do that, say a 10 week old pup isn't going to grow? And how uneducated must you be about dogs to believe a PUPPY isn't going to grow?


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Isn't it amazing... everyone seems to want a chi that never weighs over 3 pounds and everyone wants a GSD that goes over 100 pounds...lol I, too, just laugh inside when some of the chi owners I see tell me (without my asking, cause I never ask) their dog weighs so and so! I have lived with chis for 19 years, so I'm generally accurate on guessing approx. weight. I lived with a 3 pounder (Rio) for 13 years (and I rarely see a grown one as small as he was); I now live with chis at 4 pounds, 4.5 pounds, 5 pounds, 6 pounds, 8 pounds and a 9 pounder lol I dearly love every one of them.. love has nothing at all to do with weight.. If it did, I would have lost my wonderful hubby years ago.. Ain't nearly as thin as I used to be..lol


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Jan 16, 2009)

Very true, love is not about weight! Shotzey is 4lbs, and Polly is 10lbs! lol There's a whole Chihuahua between their weight ;-). But Polly isn't overweight, she's just a big chihuahua! lol Tall, Long, and Muscular. And Shotzey is short, and petite  And I love them both! I want my next Chi to be between them.  a 6lb Chi would be perfect!


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

I think celebrities have made it so that people want small chihuahuas so they can fit them in their purse. As if them having these small "teacups" makes them like the celebrities. I have three chi's ranging in size from 5 pounds(should be in the 4 and we are working on it) to 7 pounds. I can not imagine having a smaller dog than my Bailey, she is pretty small even if she is a bit over weight.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

cherper said:


> I've had someone ask me if leila was a teacup. lol I kinda laughed to myself and said No just a regular chihuahua.


Yes!!! I get this ALL the time.. it's annoying!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee heee... We have done that to and it is great isn't it. Love the wii.

Lori




MakNLFi said:


> I weigh my two dogs on our Wii Fit board. The newest Wii Fit Plus game that came out last year has a Pet Stats option and you can make your pets Mii character. You have to first weigh yourself, step off the board and pick up your pet and then step back on and it subtracts the difference. It is pretty accurate too because I weighed Chloe on it when we came back after the vets and the weights were just about the same - give or take an ounce or two.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol these stories were so silly! Well dexter is or should be around 9lbs now. my 9 pounder baby! If he was tiny then i wouldnt have my daily workout with holdin him around lol! Hes so strong and muscular too esp when we play fight his bites are a killer :albino:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

You know whats interesting Pidge? he does not even look 9 pounds! my friend has a Chihuahua that size and her dog LOOKS it.


----------



## Sassafrass (May 4, 2010)

I have a GSD and a new Chihuahua. the GSD is 8 years old and 75 pounds- which is fine for a GSD. She doesn't vary much at all weight- wise. I think she's just perfect Our Chi is Sassy and is about 4.5 pounds and around 16 weeks now. She looks very healthy- neither skinny nor fat, so I think she's just perfect as well


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Pigeon, Dexter isn't much bigger than most Chi's, if any. Average size Chi today is 6 lbs. and over. Within standard is becoming less and less common. I see one Chi within standard to every 20 that is over. Your baby isn't near as big compared to others as you may think.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

chideb said:


> love has nothing at all to do with weight..


Cheers to that!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> Cheers to that!


Amen to that! I can't figure out why it even matters unless you are showing! And even then a 6 lb. Chi will finish out better than a 4 lb. Chi. So what's the big deal? A Chi is the size it is no matter how much people say they weigh. Saying a 6 lb. Chi weighs 3 lbs. is just ludicrous! It's all just silly IMO. I wouldn't care if mine weighed 30 lbs.! They are my heart, and has absolutely nothing to do with their size and weight!


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

TLI said:


> I wouldn't care if mine weighed 30 lbs.! They are my heart, and has absolutely nothing to do with their size and weight!


I second that! I love my chi for the loving companion he is, no matter his weight :love7:


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Electrocutionist said:


> I second that! I love my chi for the loving companion he is, no matter his weight :love7:


I third that. My dog could be 50 pounds and I'd still love her to death.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

I kno this thread is old but i couldnt help but laugh at some of the stories on here. I hate it wen people talk about chi weights, wether its about being small or big! Last week i was at the dog park with tiny and penny and this lady was talking to me, she said that she was looking to buy a chi too but one that was smaller than penny. Seriously? Penny weighs 1 lb and 7 oz. Im thinking that she doesnt kno that teenie tiny chi's tend to have health problems. Idk y people are so obssessed with doggy weight esp with chis and so called tea cup yorkies.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Chi's aren't particularly common in Australia so not many people know anything about them. I get stopped almost every day when I walk my dogs by people asking what they are and how old they are. 1st question is always what kind of dog is that and then 90% of people *tell me *they're teacups and are really surprised when I say they are just Chihuahua's. I no longer bother with the'no such thing as teacups' speech...


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

lol..2 funny!!! and um...ugh @ alpo?lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

wow this is an ancient thread lol.
I have people ask me all the time if mine are teacups. They'll say "Oh those are teacup chihuahuas aren't they?" and i say "No, just regular chihuahuas. Chihuahua's normal standard weight is no more than 6 lbs. People (usually byb's) just say "teacup" to make more money. " :laughing8: Then i proceed to tell them their really is no such thing as a teacup chi. haha


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!!! LOL tillies 5-6 pound and im not bothered! weight doesn't mean anything to me LOL as long as shes healthy and not over weight  i get asked ALL the time! from other dog owners , when i say some say "OMG! thats massive! are you sure your not over feeding her?" and others with big dogs say "WOW! , are you sure your feeding her enough?" LOL its cause shes a cross of 3 breeds i dunno what she will be LOL , tillies 9 month TODAY! WOOP! LOLz so soon a big girl! everyone keeps says to me when im out "awwhhh soon shes gonna be big and not a puppy anymore" in a sad voice then say to my mum "soon she will lose interest when shes an adult" :O :O I SHALL NOT! lol! , i feel bad for that lady getting ripped off


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

How sad that she was sold and adult dog when she was expecting a puppy. Hopefully when she goes to the vet she will be too attached to care. :coolwink: Eva is almost 4 months and weighs 3.5 lbs.


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

It cracks me up when people think they have a 3 lb dog when it is easily much heavier. I think a lot of people are just clueless as to how tiny a 3 lb dog is. My aunt got her chihuahua from a neighbor a few months after I got Neeci. She had never seen Neeci and asked me to bring her over so they could meet. She asked how big Neeci was and we had just been to the vet so I told her that she was just under 4 lbs at the time. She said that hers was about 6lbs. We went to visit and weren't we both surprised when her 6 lb baby was 3 times Neeci's size. A trip to the vet verified that her boy was actually 12 lbs. He looked so small to her that she couldn't imagine that his small size was that much weight. She just had nothing to reference his size to in her mind. She doesn't love him any less and he is truly a great dog regardless of his size.


----------

